
H1-B visa and the need for reform - fwiwm2c
https://medium.com/@fwiwm2c/lets-talk-about-the-h1-b-visa-6e5d5def2b00#.p8vbw6254
======
dudul
Seriously? 5 submissions in less than 24 hours. Just let it go.

